# Bolt 1 -> 4TB good for 2 weeks, now TOAST



## gmichaeld (Apr 15, 2016)

First off, thanks to the countless forum contributors past and present.

Documents abound and a statement that the drive I bought was not the slow potentially incompatible type.

ST4000LM016 F/W: 0003 P/N: 1N2170-567 WU 

Formatted it properly with msfr, put it in no problem for two weeks. Last night she rebooted once, tonight she keeps rebooting (Gray noise, please wait, please wait.....repeat). Put the stock 1 TB back in and it works fine.

Was there a new SW download lately, anyone else having issues with Bolts >3 TB

I originally bought a 3.5 WD green AV (2TB), but I couldn't figure out how to tie the two drives together. Can someone point me to an outline on how to take my stock 1TB and mary it with an external ESATA 2TB Green AV.

TIA,
George


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

First I would check that 4TB drive with the manufacturer's diagnostic program both read and write. Also use a program like HDD Guardian show you more detail SMART infor on the drive than the manufacturer's diagnostic program will tell you. Most common issue that causes that is a bad drive. It might be only one spot but that is all it takes. If HDD Guardian reports any sector reallocation, then that is probably what happened.

You should be able to use MFSTools 3.2 to marry the external drive to your internal bolt drive. I have not tested that on a Bolt but I have tested it on a Premiere.


----------



## pwlcheng (Dec 6, 2007)

I believe it is a hardware problem more than a software problem. Like jmbach said, check your HDD to see if it is healthy.
I don't prefer to use 2-drives setup because it increase/double the chance of drive failure and lost all your recordings.


----------



## gmichaeld (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks for pointing me towards hardware.

Another piece of the puzzle was with it, the screen would go black during FF and skips. My factory drive doesn't do that. I'll check out the smart read quickly.

One more question, if I wanted to keep the internal WD-25, and use a program to add a 2 TB AV Green ESATA to it, are there any programs that work for Bolts?

Thanks again,
George


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

gmichaeld said:


> Thanks for pointing me towards hardware.
> 
> Another piece of the puzzle was with it, the screen would go black during FF and skips. My factory drive doesn't do that. I'll check out the smart read quickly.
> 
> ...


MFSTools 3.2


----------

